# Craftsman Sears Snow blower C950-52708-0



## gregogilvie62 (11 mo ago)

Hi, does one know where I can get a manual for Craftsman Sears Snow blower C950-52708-0.
My PDF file is corrupt and cannot access the manual.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Every one I've found is for 52948. You have the right #??








CRAFTSMAN C950-52948-0 OWNER'S MANUAL Pdf Download | ManualsLib







www.manualslib.com







https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/2qkx45b2ii-000247/craftsman-c950-52948-0-gas-snowblower-parts


----------



## gregogilvie62 (11 mo ago)

LenD said:


> Every one I've found is for 52948. You have the right #??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LenD said:


> Every one I've found is for 52948. You have the right #??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I have the right model number for this snow blower.


----------



## Skye (Nov 1, 2021)

I have the same model and I would also love to get a copy of the manual/parts diagrams, I'm currently using the parts diagram for C950-52477 which is pretty close but not quite the same...

I think it was a Sears-Canada-only model.


----------



## Skye (Nov 1, 2021)

I was searching for something else and found a link to the the parts list, hope this helps









C950-52708-0 C950-52728-0.pdf







drive.google.com


----------

